
Report: Apple’s new MacBook Air will have a single next-gen USB port - protomyth
https://gigaom.com/2015/01/06/report-apples-new-macbook-air-will-have-a-single-next-gen-usb-port/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28Gigaom+News+%26+Research%29
======
protomyth
In the article: "The keyboard could be “noticeably” changed, cramming the keys
together to take up less area. There are also a few key changes — the power
button, for instance, has moved to the left-hand upper corner, to the left of
the escape key."

If this is true, then who in the heck at Apple hates vi users?

